# Onroad Hobbytown Virginia Beach / Newport News



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

DUE TO NUMEROUS REQUESTS : 

EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY HobbyTown USA Newport News / Virginia Beach will start onroad racing on SUNDAYS. Same start times and fees. This weekend will still be at Newport News. June 26th

As posted earlier ALL race entries from both the Newport News / Virginia Beach stores for the entire race season are donated to Bobby Gowings family in support of their recent loss.

Sean


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

This Sunday July 3rd racing will be at the Beach location.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Sunday July 10th racing will be in Newport News.


----------

